# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Ολη η ιστορια μου (αρρωστοφοβια)

## konsav92

Καλησπερα ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασω με ολα αυτα που θα πω. Ξεκινησα να εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη απο την ηλικια των 17 μου (τωρα ειμαι 23) , στην αρχη φοβομουν μην παθω κατι με την καρδια μου ,οπως για παραδειγμα εμφραγμα ανακοπη εγκεφαλικο κολπικη μαρμαρυγη και αλλα , μετα απο απειρες επισκεψεις στο κεντρο υγειας της γειτονιας μου και σπαταλη απειρου χαρτιου του καρδιογραφου (ειχα κανει και τριπλεξ πιο παλια) καταλαβα πλεον οτι δεν εχω και δεν προκειτε να μου συμβει κατι με την καρδια. Αργοτερα τον ιδιο χρονο , το 2010 δηλαδη , επαθα λοιμοδη μονοπυρηνωση με αποτελεσμα να πριστουν μια ομαδα των λεμφαδενων μου , αρχιζα να ψαχνομαι διαβασα για λευχαιμιες, λεμφωματα hodkins και non-hodkins και τα λοιπα καθως και για ογκους στον εγκεφαλο. Μετα απο ολα αυτα και απο εξετασεις λεμφαδενων οι οπιοι ποτε δεν ξεπριστηκαν αποφασισε η μανα μου να με στειλει σε ψυχολογο ο οπιος δεν με βοηθησε , τελοσπαντων ολο αυτο τελικα καπου στα τελη του 2010 το ξεπερασα μονος μου . Απο τοτε και υστερα ειχα καποια πολυ μικρα ξεσπασματα αγχους μεχρι τις αρχες αυτου του ετους , αρχισα να ξαναπιανω τους λεμφαδενες μου νομιζοντας παλι οτι εχω λευχαιμια ή λεμφωμα . Αφου περασαν λιγες μερες πηγα να κανω εξετασεις καπου αρχες φεβρουαριου και ξαναεκανα υπερηχο λεμφαδενων και γενικες αιματος που παλι δεν βρηκαν παλι κατι ανυσηχητικο , ακομα ανυσηχω , μην εχω κατι σοβαρο ... Για να καταλαβαιτε τελευταια εψαξα στο ιντερνετ για τα εξης θεματα: λευχαιμια , λεμφωμα τυπου hodgins , non-hodgins, θυροειδη (επιδη εχω παρει κατι κιλα) , καρκινος του θυρωηδη , καρκινος στο συκωτι (γιατι πονουσα ψηλα δεξια στην κοιλια μου) , ογκος στο κεφαλι , καρκινος στο στομα , καρκινος στην γλωσσα , καρκινος στο λαρυγκα , καρκινος στις φωνιτικες χορδες , ανευρισμα (γιατι ειχα κατι πονοκεφαλους) , οστεοσαρκομα ( γιατι πονουσε το ποδι μου) , επισης επειδη νομιζα οτι ειχα ηδη καρκινο νομιζα οτι θα κανει και μεταστασεις , σκλυρηνση κατα πλακας , λυκος , ληχεινας , καρκινος στα νεφρα , σους πνευμονες(γιοατι καπνιζω κιολας) . Τελος εψαξα τι κακο κανει το αγχος και σκεφτομαι οτι επειδη εχω αγχωδη διαταραχη μπορει να μου το ''γυρισεί'' οπως λενε σε κατι παθολογικο το οποιο μπορει να ειναι κατι απο τα παραπανω , κατι αλλο που ανυσηχω επισης ειναι οτι φοβαμαι επειδη περασαν 4 μηνες απο τις τελευταιες εξετασεις μου μην εχω κατι και δεν ειχε εξελιχθει τοτε γιατι απο τοτε αντιμετοπιζω διαφορα συμπτωματα οπως : νομιζω οτι ζαλιζομαι , πονοκεφαλους , πονος στον αυχενα , πονος σε κατι μυες. Ακουω διαφορες ιστοριες κατα καιρους οπως για παραδειγμα πριν μια βδομαδα μια γνωστη ενος φιλου που πασχει απο λεμφωμα στα 27 τις και σκεφτομαι οτι μπορει και γω να το αναπτυξω αφου ενα του συμπτωμα ειναι οι πρισμενοι λεμφαδενες. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω αλλο τελευταια δεν εχω παει σε ψυχολογο.

----------


## konsav92

Δεν κανω πλακα , οντως τα εχω ψαξει ολα αυτα μαζι με τα συμπτωματα τους

----------


## 1984muzzy

Konsav92 γεια σου,
Έχεις δοκιμάσει να πάς σε κάποιον ψυχίατρο και να ξεκινήσεις ψυχοθεραπεία?
Εγω αυτό θα σε συμβούλευα.

----------


## konsav92

Το εχω σκεφτει αρκετες φορες αλλα περιμενω οπως εγινε την πρωτη φορα να το ´"ξεχασω" και να το σκεφτομαι πολυ σπανια . Βεβαια αυτο δεν γινετε εδω και 4μηνες

----------


## MARO_86

Καλημέρα konsav92 ,για όλους εμάς τους υποχόνδριους από το γέροντα Παίσιο...

Μεγαλύτερη αρρώστια είναι το να πιστέψη ο άνθρωπος στον λογισμό του ότι έχει κάποια αρρώστια. Ο λογισμός αυτός του δημιουργεί άγχος, τον κάνει να στεναχωριέται , να μην έχη όρεξη για φαγητό, να μην μπορή να κοιμηθή, να παίρνη φάρμακα, και τελικά αρρωσταίνει , ενώ ήταν καλά. Να είναι άρρωστος κανείς και 
να κάνη θεραπεία, αυτό το καταλαβαίνω. Αλλά να είναι υγιής και να νομίζη ότι είναι άρρωστος και να αρρωσταίνη στα καλά καθούμενα, αυτό είναι ...; Ένας λ.χ., ενώ 
έχει και σωματική και πνευματική δύναμη , δεν μπορεί να κάνη τίποτε , γιατί έχει πιστέψει στον λογισμό του που του λέει ότι δεν είναι καλά, με αποτέλεσμα να σβήνη 
σωματικά και πνευματικά. Δεν είναι ότι λέει ψέματα. Αν ο άνθρωπος πιστέψη ότι κάτι έχει , πανικοβάλλεται , τσακίζεται , και δεν έχει μετά κουράγιο να κάνη τίποτε. 
Έτσι αχρηστεύεται χωρίς λόγο.


Έρχονται μερικοί στο Καλύβι που είναι τελείως τσακισμένοι. " Μου λέει ο λογισμός ότι έχω έιτζ " , λένε και το πιστεύουν. Τους ρωτάω: " Μήπως συνέβη εκείνο, εκείνο; ". " Όχι ", μου λένε. « Τότε άδικα στεναχωριέσαι. Πήγαινε να κάνης μία εξέταση , για να σου φύγη ο λογισμός » . «Και αν γίνη η εξέταση και βρουν ότι έχω κάτι;» , λένε μερικοί και δε με ακούν και βασανίζονται . Ενώ αυτοί που ακούν, κάνουν εξέταση, βλέπουν ότι δεν έχουν τίποτε και, να δήτε, το πρόσωπό τους αλλάζει, το κουράγιο επανέρχεται. Οι άλλοι από την στενοχώρια ξαπλώνουν στο κρεβάτι και ούτε να φάνε δεν θέλουν. Εντάξει, έχεις έιτζ. Για τον Θεό δεν υπάρχει δύσκολο πρόβλημα . Αν ζήσης πιο πνευματικά , εξομολογήσαι , κοινωνάς, κ.λ.π., θα βοηθηθής.


- Πώς ξεκινάει , Γέροντα, και νομίζει κάποιος ότι είναι άρρωστος;


- Σιγά- σιγά καλλιεργεί αυτόν τον λογισμό. Πολλές φορές μπορεί να υπάρχη κάποια αιτία, αλλά να μην είναι κάτι σοβαρό. Βγάζει μετά και ο λογισμός κάτι ακόμη και το μεγαλοποιεί. Όταν ήμουν στην Μονή Στομίου, ήταν ένας οικογενειάρχης στην Κόνιτσα που νόμιζε ότι είχε φυματίωση. Δεν άφηνε ούτε την γυναίκα του να πάη κοντά του . « Μην πλησιάζης, της έλεγε, θα κολλήσης » . Σε ένα ξύλο κρεμούσε η καημένη το καλάθι με το φαγητό και του το έδινε από μακριά. Η φουκαριάρα είχε λιώσει. Τα παιδιά του τα κακόμοιρα από μακριά τον έβλεπαν. Αυτός εν τω μεταξύ δεν είχε τίποτε, αλλά, επειδή ο ήλιος δεν τον έβλεπε ήταν κίτρινος και πίστευε ότι έχει χτικιό. Σηκώνομαι και πάω στο σπίτι του. Μόλις με είδε , μου λέει: « Μη με πλησιάζεις, καλόγερε, μην κολλήσης κι εσύ, και έρχεται κόσμος εκεί στο μοναστήρι. Έχω χτικιό. » « Ποιος σου είπε, μωρέ, ότι έχεις χτικιό, του λέω. Η γυναίκα του έφερε να με κεράση γλυκό καρύδι. « Άνοιξε το στόμα σου, του λέω. Θα κάνης υπακοή τώρα». Το άνοιξε. Δεν ήξερε τι θα κάνω . Βάζω το καρύδι μέσα στο στόμα του και το γυρνάω δυο- τρεις φορές και ύστερα το παίρνω και το τρώω. « Μη, μη θα κολλήσης! » , φώναζε. « Τι θα κολλήσω! Τίποτε δεν έχεις , του λέω. Αν είχες χτικιό , χαμένο το είχα να το κάνω; Σήκω να βγούμε έξω ». Λέω στην γυναίκα του: « Πέταξέ τα όλα, φάρμακα, κουβέρτες ...; » . Τον σηκώνω και βγαίνουμε έξω. Έπειτα από τρία χρόνια που ήταν κλεισμένος μέσα κοιτούσε τον κόσμο παράξενα. Ύστερα , σιγά-σιγά, πήγε και στην δουλειά του. Τι είναι ο λογισμός, όταν τον καλλιεργής!

----------


## MARO_86

τι είναι αυτό που φοβάσαι πιο πολύ: το ότι είσαι άρρωστος ή το ότι είσαι ακόμη υγιής;

----------


## konsav92

> τι είναι αυτό που φοβάσαι πιο πολύ: το ότι είσαι άρρωστος ή το ότι είσαι ακόμη υγιής;


Δεν ξερω ακριβως να σου απαντησω. Βασικα δεν κολυκαταλαβαινω αυτο που θες να μου πεις , αλλα πιστευω αν μου το εξηγησεις λιγο παραπανω μπορει και να καταλαβω γιατι μου φενετε ενδιαφερον

----------


## MARO_86

> Δεν ξερω ακριβως να σου απαντησω. Βασικα δεν κολυκαταλαβαινω αυτο που θες να μου πεις , αλλα πιστευω αν μου το εξηγησεις λιγο παραπανω μπορει και να καταλαβω γιατι μου φενετε ενδιαφερον


Αυτό είναι το περίεργο παιχνίδι που κάνει το μυαλό μας σε εμάς τους υποχονδριακούς...δλδ. φοβόμαστε να ΖΗΣΟΥΜΕ!!!
Κοίτα να σου πω...Ουσιαστικά φοβόμαστε ότι είμαστε ¨άρρωστοι¨ ή ότι στο μέλλον θα αρρωστήσουμε από το άγχος μας...

Οι ατέρμονες ιατρικές εξετάσεις και η αναζήτηση μίας διαβεβαίωσης από τους ιατρούς ότι δεν πάσχουμε από μία σοβαρή ασθένεια μας εγκλωβίζει ακόμη περισσότερο στην αγωνία για το αύριο. 

Ο φόβος της ασθένειας αυτός καθαυτός δεν καθιστά ένα άτομο υποχονδριακό. Είναι ο βαθμός που πιστεύει ότι πάσχει ή ότιθα πάθει κάτι στο μέλλον, παρ’ όλες τις ενδείξεις περί του αντιθέτου. 

Αναπόφευκτα το άτομο συσσωρεύει μέσα του συναισθήματα θυμού και ματαίωσης, νιώθει ότι πάντα «κάτι λείπει». Πιστεύει συχνά ότι δεν λαμβάνει επαρκή ιατρική φροντίδα και συνήθως αντιστέκεται στις προτεινόμενες παραπομπές σε ειδικούς ψυχικής υγείας. 

Με το πέρασμα του χρόνου εγκλωβιζόμαστε σε έναν φαύλο κύκλο, όπου ένα τυχαίο ερέθισμα (π.χ. μία ιατρική είδηση στην εφημερίδα) είναι ικανό να πυροδοτήσει τον αποκλειστικό εστιασμό στις σωματικές του αισθήσεις στις οποίες θα επενδύσει με καταστροφολογία (π.χ. «ο πόνος στην καρδιά είναι ένδειξη ότι θα πεθάνω από καρδιακή προσβολή»), τις επακόλουθες επισκέψεις στους γιατρούς και ένα χρόνιο κενό όπου κυριαρχεί ο φόβος και η απόγνωση.

Ακόμη και αν το πρόβλημά το βιώνουμε ως οργανικό, στην πραγματικότητα είναι ψυχολογικό. Αυτή η συνειδητοποίηση θα μας βοηθήσει να κάνουμε το πρώτο βήμα για να το καταπολεμήσουμε... 

Χρειάζεται να ζητάμε βοήθεια από ψυχολόγο και να επεξεργαζόμαστε τις ρίζες του φόβου μας και εναλλακτικούς τρόπους ερμηνείας των συμπτωμάτων τα οποία τυφλά μεταφράζουμε ως «προφητείες» μίας ασθένειας.

Σου μιλάω ως συμπάσχουσα που σιγά σιγά αρχίζει και βλέπει φως στο τούνελ μεσω ψυχοθεραπείας...

----------


## konsav92

Σε ευχαριστω που με εκανες να καταλαβω τι εννοεις . Εχεις απολυτο δικιο , μαλλον θα πρεπει να ακολουθησω και γω τον δικο σου δρομο , ολο το λεω και δεν το κανω. Εχω παρατηρησει τελευταια οτι συνεχεια δεν εχω ορεξη για κατι που κανω επειδη το σκεφτομαι συνεχεια ολη την ωρα εμφανιζονται νεα συμπτωματα τα οποια μπορει να μην ειχα παλιοτερα και να ξεχναω τα παλια . Πιστευω βεβαια κατι που το εχω διαβασει αποιρες φορες στο φορουμ ειναι οτι η ριζα του κακου ειναι το ιντερνετ , το οποιο πιστευω οτι αν δεν ειχε τοσες πολλες πληροφοριες οι οποιες υπαρχουν καμια φορα μονο και μονο για να μας πανικοβαλουν εμας τους αρρωστοφοβικους. Το λεω αυτο γιατι οποτε ψαχνω καποια αρρωστια και βλεπω τα συμπτωματα την επομενη μερα μπορει να εχω κατι παρομοιο.

Δεν ξερω πως θα αποφυγω ολο αυτον τον φαβλο κυκλο αφου πλεον εχω βαλει καλα μεσα στο μυαλο μου η οτι εχω μια αρρωστια η οτι θα μου δημιουργηθει. Σπανια σκεφτομαι το ''γιατι'' ή οτι αυτο που σκεφτομαι ειναι κατι πολυ σπανιο και καπου ωφειλεται λογικα. Πραγματικα θελω να ξεφυγω απο ολο αυτο . Σκεφτομαι δηλαδη καποιες στιγμες να κανω οτι εξεταση υπαρχει για να ηρεμισω κατι που ειναι πολυεξοδο και πιστευω στα 23 μου ειναι λιγο υπερβολη να γινει κατι τετοιο

----------


## Ellitsa

Καλησπερα και απο Εμενα!!Ειχα και εγω παρομοιο προβλημα παλαιοτερα....Αν βλεπεις οτι μεχρι στιγμης δεν εχεις βοηθηθει επαρκως απο καποιο ψυχολογο μπορει να ειναι επειδη ισως δεν εχεξς βρει τον καταλληλο θεραπευτη με τον οποιο θα ταιριαξεις απολυτα!!!Εγω εκανα ψυχοθεραπεια αλλα με βοηθησε πολυ η δουλεια και η σχολη μου! Το μυαλο μ ξεχνιοταν καο με τη βοηθεοα τ ψυχολογου ολα πηγαν καλα :)

----------


## konsav92

Κατι αλλο αστειο που δεν εχω πει και δεν ξερω αν το εχει παθει κανεις επισης ειναι οτι νομιζω καμια φορα οτι εχω πυρετο (δεν θυμαμαι πως ειναι να εχεις πυρετο εχω παρα πολυ καιρο να κανω), το οποιο απο τι εχω διαβασει παλι ειναι απο τα πρωτα συμπτωματα , βαζω το θερμομετρο μου δειχνει 36.6 και αρχιζω να μην πιστευω ουτε το θερμομετρο

----------


## konsav92

Δεν ξερω ειλικρινα τι να κανω ακομα εχω σκεψεις , σημερα ειμουν μπουκωμενος ολη την μερα και σκεφτηκα παλι οτι θα αρρωστησω . Ειναι τρελο ωρες ωρες . Παλι εβαζα θερμομετρα και παλι δειχναν οτι δεν εχω . Σκεφτομαι να ξανα κανω εξετασεις (εκανα πριν 4 μηνες) για να σιγουρευτω παλι αλλα ετσι θα γινετε τωρα θα πηγαινω καθε τρεις και λιγο για εξετασεις?

----------


## tzef

Και εγω τα ιδια ,πιστευα οτι ειμαι η μοναδικη που εχει τετοιες φοβιες.Τελειωνει το ενα αρχιζει το αλλο.
Λεω να παω και εγω για θεραπεια.Βλέπω τους αλλους ανθρωπους και τους χαιρομαι που δεν εχουν τετοιες σκεψεις.
Παντα ειχα καποια στιμη σταματουσαν και μετα απο χρονια ξαναρχιζαν.
Καθε μερα εχω και κατι καινουργιο ,εδω και ενα μηνα εχω βγλαει βλεννώδης κύστη στα χείλια και μεχρι να μαθω τι εχω ειχα πεθανει απο τον φοβο.

----------


## MARO_86

Ρε παιδιά μουδιαζει η αριστερή μου παλάμη και νιώθω κάποιες στιγμές το κορμί μου να το διαπερνάει ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα...Πήγα σε νευρολογο χθες μου είπε αν συνεχίσει να πάω για μαγνητικη αν κ μου είπε ότι είναι άγχος. Τι άλλο θα μου βγάλει αυτό το άγχος???δεν το αντέχω πια ρε παιδιά τόσο άγχος καθημερινα...φοβάμαι συνέχεια ότι κάτι θα πάθω...

----------


## elis

το αγχοσ προκαλει απορυθμισεισ σε καποια οργανα του σωματοσ αναλογα που σε χτυπαει
αυτα που περιγραφεισ ειναι απορυθμιση γι αυτο τα νιωθεισ 
αν αυξησεισ τα ορια του σωματοσ σου μπορεισ να εχεισ μεγαλυτερη αντοχη στο αγχοσ
μαντεψε πωσ θα το κανεισ αυτο ειναι φοβερη καινοτομια πρωτη φορα στο λεω
η γυμναστικη ειναι η πιο σιγουρη λυση και ειναι η αρχαιοτερη μεθοδοσ για να ρυθμισεισ το σωμα σου
φοβερο ε;
φιλικα

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αυτο το διαβασες? σωστο ειναι αυτο που λεει..

Εκείνος που αγωνίζεται πολύ καιρό και δεν βλέπει πνευματική πρόοδο, έχει υπερηφάνεια και εγωισμό. Πνευματική πρόοδος υπάρχει εκεί που υπάρχει πολλή ταπείνωση
Γέρων Παΐσιος

----------


## konsav92

Δεν ξερω χθες επιασα εναν λεμφαδενα και ηταν πιο πρησμενος απο παλιοτερα και ποναγε αφου με ειχε πιασει μια ενοχληση στον λαιμο (σαν πονολαιμος) , απο τοτε ειμαι μεσα στο αγχος και την νευρικοτητα γιατι το μυαλο μου παει στο λεμφωμα , διαβαζω για απωλεια ορεξης κατι που εχω απο χθες το οποιο ενας λογος ειναι οτι μπορει να ειναι απο το απιστευτο αγχος που εχω... Ολη την ωρα παω περα δωθε , φοβαμαι να τους πιασω και δεν μιλαω σε κανεναν... Δεν ξερω τι να κανω το ειπα στην μανα μου μου λεει παμε για εξετασεις γιατι δεν παει αλλο αυτο το πραγμα (ανυσηχει για την αρρωστοφοβια και οχι για τους λεμφαδενες) για να μου πουν παλι οτι δεν ειναι κατι σοβαρο και να παω σπιτι μου ησυχος... Εχει αρχισει να με ποναει το κεφαλι και βαζω καθε 5 λεπτα θερμομετρο γιατι φοβαμαι οτι εχω δεκατα , μια φορα εδειξε 36.9 και αρχιζα να πηγαινω περα δωθε σαν ψυχαναγκαστικος , αλλα το ξαναβαλα οταν ηρεμισε και εδειξε 36.6 ... Τι να κανω ειναι λυση να πηγαινω παλι σε γιατρους να ξανακανω υπερηχους και γενικες η να το αφησω καλυτερα και να παω σε ψυχολογο μια και καλη ?

Και το αλλο που με ανυσηχει ειναι οτι ζυγιστηκα σημερα και ειδα οτι εχασα 2 κιλα κοντα απο προχθες , ειναι λογικο αυτο?

----------

